
Ask HN: How do you stay in touch with friends who are dying? - emmasz
Not exactly HN question...<p>I would like to know, what channels do you use to communicate with your friends or family who have a terminal diagnosis? How often do speak with them - do you find that enough and would they like more contact?<p>What about after someone passes away? Would you like more support from the people around you?<p>Have you ever felt bad for not beeing supportive enough when the loved one of a close friend passed away?
======
teslabox
Years ago I read a short piece called "Lessons for the Living". It was written
by a hospice nurse, and said that people dying is like drops in a funnel:
everyone starts somewhere, everyone ends up at the same place. Dying people go
through stages which are recognizable...

Hmm, looks like it's a film now (kickstarted?). Look for the writeup, which
might be a couple pages into the search results.

